# Ball joint press



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

If you live near an O'Reillys, they'll lend you one. That's kind of an expensive tool to buy unless you're going to do a lot of them.

The kits are universal, they just have different size adapters for different vehicles.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Is a bunch on e bay for 60 bucks


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Is that the right one?? One does all???


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have 4c4 is that what I need looks like they all do three different sizes???


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Mort said:


> If you live near an O'Reillys, they'll lend you one. That's kind of an expensive tool to buy unless you're going to do a lot of them.
> 
> The kits are universal, they just have different size adapters for different vehicles.


woah! i didnt know orileys rents out tools like presses. Good deal! I have to remember that! Got one nearby (first time locally ever in these parts!


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

I see a bunch on e-bay for 70 bucks, that's not a lot but o'reillys rents them if you put 130 bucks down then they will return it when you you bring part back, why not buy one??


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Are you talking about the fork to get the joint loose? If so you don't need one, just take the nut off, if you aren't going to use it again. The part the tapered bolt goes through, just hit it hard a few times with a heavy hammer and it will come loose, not the bolt, but the part it goes through. You may have to give it several good hard whacks but it will come loose.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

It's a ford you need a press to get back in


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

That would be good for a chevy


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

bostonwindows30 said:


> It's a ford you need a press to get back in


I'm a lot behind with the cars and trucks today, I was a mechanic back in the early 60s for a while.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Boston, for a few more bucks, you will have them swapped at any local tire shop or such. 
Personally, I do not believe, you will save any by trying to DIY esp with thing you loan from O-Reilly. I tried them, they suck. Guys at shop have well crafted and working tools, it's a breeze for them to do the job.
Otherwise, what's wrong with hammering them out with large socket?


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

To have a shop do it will cost huge, undo all my work myself, it's 4x4 so bearings need to be repacked.. Etc never mind I will buy one seems nobody has, a clue on here!!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Dude, tame down. You said ball joints. Not bearings. You need to remove control arms and press old joint out and press new one in. A tire shop does this for like ten bucks a pop. JUst to make it perfectly clear - ON REMOVED CONTROL ARM. What repacking bearings has to do with this? 4WD hub bearings are replaced in about 20 minutes DIY and cost about $200 or so, more or less, depends where you buy them.
Respect fellow drivers trying to help you. Or don't ask questions and read repair manuals.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Another one lol


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/OTC-7249-U-Joint-Anchor-Service/dp/B0002SRGXY


----------

